# Humminbird PiranhaMax ?



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

Anybody have one? Looking at the 153/160 /165/175 models. Saw a portable on sale for a good price. Going to be used primarily on a yak on Ladue , Punderson , Leesvilee etc. Don't think I need a color.


----------



## lang99 (Mar 6, 2009)

I have an older model (about 5 years old) on the front of my jon boat with the transducer mounted to front trolling motor. It has been a solid unit with no issues at all. It is a really basic unit. Not the greatest at showing structure but temp and depth are spot on.


----------

